# Help -- 05 BMW 330xi vs 04 Audi S4



## verdemont (Sep 23, 2004)

*Thanks for the suggestions on the Volvo and to have patience*

:thumbup: Thanks to all those who suggested that I take a look at the Volvo S60R and V70R as an alternative. There is a good Volvo dealer in this area. Thanks also to those who have counseled patience to wait to see the new 3 series (actually suggested by my post on www.audiworld.com) and the new A4 (B7), which looks like quite an improvement from the current A4. My 03 Audi allroad can painlessly get me through the Winter months while I pursue your advice. I know that it can handle Winter.

BTW Subies are so common up here that they are boring. I know that they are reliable, but boring ........


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

verdemont said:


> BTW Subies are so common up here that they are boring. I know that they are reliable, but boring ........


That's true (I have an Outback and live in CT where they are common also), but when rocks, sand, ice and salt is blasting your car it's a lot easier to deal with in a Subaru then a Bimmer or an Audi.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

rumratt said:


> That makes no sense.


Makes perfect sense -- just an abbreviated, slightly oblique way of saying in choosing between the xi and the S4, get the S4 (w/quattro).


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

verdemont said:


> BTW Subies are so common up here that they are boring. I know that they are reliable, but boring ........


My WRX was ANYTHING but boring! :yikes:


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

kurichan said:


> My WRX was ANYTHING but boring! :yikes:


I think he's refering to Outbacks, Legacys & Foresters. I have an Outback, owned an 04 STi and I agree that the WRX's are a lot of fun, but driving the Outback puts me to sleep. The ONLY time driving the Outback is fun is when there is snow on the ground.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

FWIW, I love my 2004 325XI. I've never driven in an S4 but I have driven in an A4 1.8T. We don't get as much snow as you guys up in Vermont but we do have our winters from hell, sometimes. I did Euro Delivery for my XI this past January and got caught in white-out conditions while taking a friend to the Munich Airport. We were driving on the autobahn easily doing 65-70 with barely 1000feet of visibility. My XI was superb in those conditions. I wanted to push it a little to test out the system and felt that I was at that speed, but I was amazed on how many other cars were passing me in that snow storm. Munich ended up getting around 8-12 inches of snow (without drift). I had absolutely no problems. Previous to my BMW, I owned an '98 Isuzu Amigo that was great in the high snow and hills, but when it came to stopping and handling, it was horrible and I even had very nice Yokohama AS tires which I thought were very nice. My point is that my car with the stock AS proved to be great in the snow. This forum is much more the RWD family and you'll get a lot of arguments about getting a set of snow tires with an RWD. If you don't want to invest in another set of snow tires, the XI is a great option with All-Seasons. Of course, the E90 is coming soon. BMW may have raised the bar with their AWD system on it but we won't know for a while. It maybe worth the wait. :dunno: 

330XI Touring maybe a great option for you with a good set of Thule racks!


----------

